# Yellow Gravel out of OB



## Fast (May 18, 2012)

Thinking about trying to head out to the Yellow Gravel to find some fish in a 21'. Is this advisable and how should we fish? We are thinking about dragging a couple stretch's and a jig then maybe doing some jigging. Any advice is much appreciated.


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

It's a long ways for a 21',,,, 37 miles out is the closest numbers I got on the Yellow.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Way to far for a 21'er.


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

What type/style 21' Hull - definitely pick your days (1-2's perferrably), I regularly fish YG in my 22' Wellcraft WA with no problem out p-cola +32 miles.

Your style of fishing will work fine but keep in mind depths out there range 185' - 300'+ so bring heavy lead 10oz - 16oz pending on the current rigged Carolina or double drop with banks for bottom bumping / 150g-300g for jigs.

Good luck if you decide to go!

Jimmy


----------



## Fast (May 18, 2012)

Thanks guys! We are going to head out that way and see what the conditions are like before making the call to go all the way out there.


----------



## MissKristy (Dec 1, 2007)

You can do it we take my 21 footer to the petronius beer can and marlin.just make sure you have the fuel and pick your days


----------



## Boondocks (Oct 6, 2007)

No offense MissKristy but going to the Petronius in a 21 ft boat is a recipe for an obituary. You are obviously an adult and can make your own decisions but with someone asking advice about whether or not it's safe, please don't suggest that it's no big deal. I have been fishing here for 28 years and been a Captain for 11 years. While I will agree it's rare, the occasional times when things build quickly out there it is no place for a small boat. In my opinion, if you don't have twin screws (properly maintained) you should never go past the edge. Now before I get 400 posts about all the wahoo everyone has caught at the nipple on a calm day in their 17ft whalers, let me say this, I see people do stupid stuff every day, it doesn't make it a good idea. . Be safe if you decide to go "FAST".


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Yep, if you can't afford twin screws (that are properly maintained) You can't fish out there. 

Yeah, Right.

How many single engine aircraft do you think fly around.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Just because you have twin engines or a larger boat does that really make you that much safer? Maybe slightly but if things get real bad both your engines could go out or something else could go wrong. If you have proper safety equipment maintain your boat and take all necessary precautions then why cant a 21 ft boat go that far? Would i do it? Probably not but that doesn't make it a dumb idea. 

To the OP if you do everything you should to mitigate problems and be prepared then only you confidence and ability should limit you.


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

MillerTime said:


> To the OP if you do everything you should to mitigate problems and be prepared then only you confidence and ability should limit you.


This, very well said MT....

Jimmy


----------



## Boondocks (Oct 6, 2007)

Don't get me wrong. Twin engines aren't gonna get you up on plane so you can come on home nice and easy if all hell breaks loose but you might be able to keep from getting sideways and rolling. And Joey, ur tag line says you have experience with what I'm talking about (F*#k NOAA), but tell you what, if you wanna take your 21 ft single engine 70+ miles offshore (Petronius, Beer Can, etc.) then just pm me your last name so I can make sure the Darwin awards spell it right. Haha. Just kidding. My two cents, take it or leave it, I just didn't want FAST to think that it's no big deal to run way offshore in a small boat and that's exactly how it was coming across. God Bless and stay safe!


----------



## Jsullivansnapper (Apr 19, 2012)

We had 22 sea pro one 225 could easily go to yellow gravel and 131 hole out of ob on a calm day make sure it's slick too far if it's choppy you should b good


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

jjam said:


> This, very well said MT....
> 
> Jimmy


Thank you.


----------



## MissKristy (Dec 1, 2007)

Boondocks your probably one of the guys with a 36 foot contender that want go out past farewell bouy have the boat but to scared to use it haha


----------



## Boondocks (Oct 6, 2007)

Yeah, you caught me!


----------



## Fast (May 18, 2012)

I think we are going to hit some spots a little closer in then see what the seas and weather are doing. I a firm believer in not pushing a bad situation and being cautious. I was curious to see if boats of this size regularly make the trek out there. If conditions seem favorable we may edge our way out there Tuesday. Thanks for all the input.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Boondocks said:


> Don't get me wrong. Twin engines aren't gonna get you up on plane so you can come on home nice and easy if all hell breaks loose but you might be able to keep from getting sideways and rolling. And Joey, ur tag line says you have experience with what I'm talking about (F*#k NOAA), but tell you what, if you wanna take your 21 ft single engine 70+ miles offshore (Petronius, Beer Can, etc.) then just pm me your last name so I can make sure the Darwin awards spell it right. Haha. Just kidding. My two cents, take it or leave it, I just didn't want FAST to think that it's no big deal to run way offshore in a small boat and that's exactly how it was coming across. God Bless and stay safe!


Your gonna have to break it down for me. What does Fuck NOAA have to do with what we are talking about. Not being a smart ass. Just don't understand your point. Guess I'm a little slow.:001_huh:

My Fuck NOAA is in refrence to NOAA's recreational agenda.

I've made the run on several occasions in my little boat. We alway's have a blast. You let the weather dictate when you go and don't push it if the conditions are not favorable, Be sure you have all your safety Equipment, and get one or two other boats to go along so you have company. It's alway's fun. We even get crazy and spend the night. WoooHooo!!!!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Fast I am by no means trying to convince you to run 70 miles offshore. It is somewhat dangerous.


----------



## Boondocks (Oct 6, 2007)

Joey, I assumed you meant that NOAA is frequently wrong. I was referencing that because that is certainly the case and the weather can change rapidly and violently.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Ohhh, Ok. Yeah you won't hear an argument out of me on that one. They do love to screw up a forecast.

This can be my second reason for having the NOAA sig.:thumbsup:


----------

